# Need something ..wake this cars looks up



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

]I like this cars roof line ..rear quarters ..front and rear view ... but when I look at the car as a whole .. somethings missing ..I've owned muscle cars since 68 ..Chargers and Darts ..Chevelles and Camaros even a Mustang and they all had some flash..stripes on the side or roof/trunk ..call out numbers and the likes ...Pontiac until the judge didn't do that ... .. I think the ralley II's have to go and get some 5 spoke Cragars or Torque Thrust's ... What have you guys done to give your 64/67's some flash ....some pics would help thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I added Cragars and splitter tail pipes. I like the looks of it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

everyone was playing catch-up to the original Muscle car, so they had to add some flash for what they lacked in punch... The Judge was in answer to the neon Mopars and the like, as by 68' the other auto companies had caught on with the big motor in a mid size car formula to play on Pontiacs success. The 66-67 Tempest sprints had a simple side stripe, and the GT-37's also had a side stripe. Your car so you can do what you like, i personally love the lines of the car and think anything more than the factory pinstripes detract from it. They look great with most 5 spoke wheels up to 17", Pontiac always had cool pipe extensions from the trumpets to the split pipes.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

forgot the picture .......my 65


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Pinstripes, 5 spokes and spliters will do the trick, very nice post car. The pinstripe will help define the top body line, the silver does tend to blend in with itself and the trim doesn't it. Also the wheel well chromes would give it some highlites. I am partial to black walls too but you could flip the tires around to the WL side.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hate to break it to you, but your car is beyond saving. It's doomed to being plain forever. Best thing you could do would be to just sell it to some dumb Texan and move on...

Now what was your address again? 


(Seriously - nice car. Please tell us a little more about it? I recently thought I needed to add some flash to mine - it's a plain black 69 - I asked for opinions here and on several other places I frequent, but the majority vote was to leave it alone. So, so far I have.)

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Instg8ter. These cars are classy, not tacky. With your silver car, you need a pinstripe...either black or red. Silver cars had pinstripes, originally. If you have a red interior, go with red. Black interior, go black. I installed Rally Ones on my '65, with redline tires. A little known fact is that Rally One cars had the brake drums painted red. You could do that, too. And, of course, splitters. I installed Trans Am splitters in around 1990 on mine because they were cheap (under $30 at the time) and available. There may be pics in my photo album here. Or, Cragars or American Racing Torque thrusts. But you need that pinstripe, IMO.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres a pick of the even less flashy Tempest Custom, i like stealth over flash and don't let the 326 badges fool'ya










although i will be putting a GTO hood and full rocker trim on this season to give it a little more kick, not sure about the pinstripe yet, get some tape in the colors and mock it up so you see what you like before paying a striper to lay it on in paint. They also make a template so you can paint the correct double stripe on yourself.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

+1 On the pinstripe. I get compliments all the time from older people who LOVE the pinstripe. Kids my age just think it's "gangsta"


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree about the wheel opening moldings and pin stripes too.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I am a stripe guy myself. I am just not a fan pinstripes at all though. I have toyed with the idea of going with a red Sprint stripe on my GTO (no lettering), but I know I would have to field the inevitable "Did you clone a Lemans/Tempest Sprint into a GTO?" questions. I am not a fan hood stripes on these cars, but I gotta admit, I love the Sprint side stripes on them. It tends to make the car look shorter and sportier, IMO. I don't know if I'll actually do it or, but I do like the look of it. Here's a quick edited pic of my car that I played around with. This chop is a little low, BTW. I don't want it this low, but's a idea of the look with my wheels.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The factory pinstripe is a single, very thin stripe that was painted on by hand. Very low key and tasteful. Just a thought.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your not sure about the pinstripe, just buy some pinstripe tape and lay it out along the body line. If you don't like it you can take it back off. As stated above I would match your interior color with the stripe.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Hate to break it to you, but your car is beyond saving. It's doomed to being plain forever. Best thing you could do would be to just sell it to some dumb Texan and move on...
> 
> Now what was your address again?
> 
> ...


thanks for the thoughts guys ..its a 455 /400 ..I finished the complete interior last year ..its black ..redid the dash and console also.. now its pretty nice inside..the silver looks good in the sunlight ..has a lot of metallic in it ..but .... think I'll sell the rally's and look for rims.. I actually like the stock rims with bottle caps ( saw a lot of that back in the day ) but don't think that will get me where I want to be ..(torque thrusters on ebay look really nice ($500..can probably get that for the 5 rally's ) and the wheel opening trim looks good in the pics here... black pin stripe on the upper body would probably help also..can't wait for the weather to break


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, a set of Torque Thrust's, a pair of splitters, and a black pinstripe would be all it would take to look very sharp, IMO.....especially if you installed redline tires. Check out the "Ultimate GTO Picture Site" online. They have GTO's of every year, color, and wheel combo there. You can see what looks hot, and what's not.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Complete seaweed flame job or huge blower through the hood .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL! Thanks, Alky, I needed that. I'll take the one with the blower and the straight axle.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Complete seaweed flame job or huge blower through the hood .


my neighbors ( most senior to me ) already think I'm a little strange :willy: with the cars I drive ..that will certify it ...................... I'll think about it :cool


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry but that car needs nothing, the lines speak for themselves if you want some flash or pop get a lime green charger, much better to be understated and classy than flashy and gaudy


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Put Rallye 1 wheels on it...wheel well mouldings....then let it be! :cheers


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

crustysack said:


> sorry but that car needs nothing, the lines speak for themselves if you want some flash or pop get a lime green charger, much better to be understated and classy than flashy and gaudy


 I don't think it needs BIG changes it just needs a little something ...maybe its the silver ...yours looks just right ... I would never do anything to it that the factory hadn't done ( hood/trunk stripes ..flames..air cleaner thru the hood )...the suggests I've picked up like wheel well trim and upper body line pinstripe seem the way to go ..and maybe wheels


----------

